# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  بدست آوردن یک چنین سایتی

## sam166

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من مثل یک چنین سایتی را میخواهم 
اگر میشود یک توضیح کلی در مورد نحوه خرید و یا اگر رایگان هست کجا موجود است و با چه زبان برنامه نویسی است و در آخر قابل ارتقا (یعنی خودمون دستکاریش کنیم) هست

http://www.extjs.com/deploy/dev/exam...p/desktop.html

با تشکر

----------


## sam166

ببخشید من داخل سایتش گشتم و فکر کنم یک نرم افزار خاصی برای برنامه نویسی یک چنین سایتایی داشته باشه 

مثل ASP.NET 2 که با ویژال استادیو است 
ممنون می شوم کامل توضیح دهید
من برای یک کار شرکتی نیاز دازم

----------


## sam166

ممنون می شم اگر زودتر جواب بدهید

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> من مثل یک چنین سایتی را میخواهم  اگر میشود یک توضیح کلی در مورد نحوه خرید و یا اگر رایگان هست کجا موجود است و با چه زبان برنامه نویسی است و در آخر قابل ارتقا (یعنی خودمون دستکاریش کنیم) هست
> 
> http://www.extjs.com/deploy/dev/exam...p/desktop.html
> 
> با تشکر


سلام.
این یک Framework متن باز بر اساس JavaScript هستش که می تونید توی پروژه هاتون ازش استفاده کنید. نسخه Public رو می تونید از اینجا Download کنید. (بهمراه Sample و ... که لینکی هم که شما دادید، یکی از Sample هایی هستش که با فایل مزبور Download میشه).

این Framework حاوی چند مدل License هستش، بنابراین باید اونی رو انتخاب کنید که پاسخگوی نیازتون هستش.

موفق باشید.

----------


## sam166

خوب من یک پروژه asp.net 2 دارم چه جوری ازش در پروژم استفاده کنم
و در ضمن بدون لایسنس هم می شه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> خوب من یک پروژه ASP.NET 2 دارم چه جوری ازش در پروژم استفاده کنم و در ضمن بدون لایسنس هم می شه ازش استفاده کرد؟


برای مصارف غیر تجاری، بله. میتونید رایگان استفاده کنید. در مورد استفاده در ASP.NET هم، یا باید دقیقا با JSON و تکنولوژیهای دیگه آشنا باشید که بتونید خودتون از این Framework در ASP.NET استفاده کنید، یا می تونید از این کنترلها استفاده کنید. البته، من اولی رو پیشنهاد می کنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ramin2nt2

salam

یه سیستم مشابه هست به اسم eyeOS که میگن با extjs نوشته شده

*eyeos*.org

----------


## Syamah

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> من مثل یک چنین سایتی را میخواهم 
> اگر میشود یک توضیح کلی در مورد نحوه خرید و یا اگر رایگان هست کجا موجود است و با چه زبان برنامه نویسی است و در آخر قابل ارتقا (یعنی خودمون دستکاریش کنیم) هست
> 
> http://www.extjs.com/deploy/dev/exam...p/desktop.html
> 
> با تشکر


 این یه نمونه از مثال های EXTJS هستش شما میتونین کل نمونه ها را با سورس کد دانلود کنید. 

http://www.sencha.com/products/js/download.php
ایمیلتان را وارد کنید و دانلود کنید.


البته واسه اینکه کاربردی یاد بگیرید بهتر است که به وب سایت   http://www.tomatocart.com/  برید و این برنامه (shopping card) رو دانلود کنید.

----------


## bluefox

http://zos.ir/webos/

----------

